# Now Sideplaners herd pics, all of them.



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Can be seen at
http://s1146.photobucket.com/albums/o523/Sideplaner/
and the latest ones
http://s1146.photobucket.com/albums/o52 ... 29%202012/


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sideplaners herd pics*

Nice kid but that is the only picture I can see.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Sideplaners herd pics*

let me see if I can fix it, there are over 100 pics


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW! You have a bunch of goats! All very nice looking. Where do you live that it's sunny and no snow??


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Your goats are beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, no snow in Lexington Nebraska, no rain since July and its dry. I have 4 cases of pink eye, it has been years since I had a single case. The dirt just blows.
I am taking pictures of kids this week, I should be in a window for the next 21 days till the next cycle. I have had 30 kid with 56 kids in the last 10 days, I sold 11 head that would have been kidding with these. My buck covered 50 does the first round!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They look awesome! Very nice, healthy looking goats. Now I know where to go for commercial goats haha.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I loved sitting here looking through your pictures last night before I went to bed! Great looking goats! Can I ask how much land you have to support these goats? Do you give a lot of hay and grain this time of year? Now you have me curious! Oh, and how do you keep up with all those feet? LOL I was joking with a person who said he once had 150 goats, and I asked him how on earch he managed all those feet!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute goats! 
That is a lot of kids in the last week!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I try to maintain a herd that doesn't have feet issues If you look at my Genetics post it gives you a breakdown on what I do.
I usually trim feet when they kid which is what I am doing now as I put the Does out in the kidding pen, I use a 4" angle grinder with a hard wire wheel so it doesn't take long. Some of my goats are 4 years old and never have had ther=ir feet trimmed. I try to keep only black hooves on my goats or red second second choice. Black feet are the hardest and as they grow the break off, where white is the softest and as it grows it will curl under then you have elves shoes. Once a foot is that bad it is nearly impossible to 
Most of the Does kidded outside but this morning it was 8 degrees when 144 decided to have trips. And I knew she was going to have them at sun up too. I decided to eat breakfast and by the time I got there she had all three, so into the barn they went with me drying them off with the hair drier. They are fine it would have been better if I had put her in last nite. 
I have 42 acres with 20 if it in alfalfa and several 2-3 acre rotational pastures. I think there is 7 acres of pens and dry lots with 1 acre of barns. I do donate 5 acres to wind breaks, cedar and pine trees, which is where the cow pastures are for the 1 Dexter cow and bull when he is in town. 
I have my own tractors and swather, baler, rakes etc. so I put up my own hay as well as do a little custom baling on shares. This year we bought a Vermeer Bale Processor and bought feed bunks. I can tell you this much grinding has saved me 30 big bales this year alone, I am usually on my last bale when I have to start grazing. If you have a chipper shredder then by all means grind that alfalfa. You can't grind grass hay very well. have been grinding 1500 lbs of hay every other day for all 150. Of course that will increase as the winter drags along and the kids are bigger.
And Dani, if you want some of these care free goats, 70 lb replacement Doelings I sell for $225.00 each and have no trouble selling them. I will have some F2 Doelings and Bucks for sale this fall. I will have F1 kids for sale this summer.
I just had a set of twins Wed. 2 bucks, one weighed 11 lbs and the other 9 at birth! Now I have my eye on the biggest one that is solid RED! Beautiful and I have pictures that maybe next week I will post, have to get the camera full prob another 150 pics.
My biggest handicap is handling facilities, corals is what I lack although I am working on them and by spring I should be able to get in a goat without roping her. My goal is to get to 400-500 Does, or sell out, which I threaten occasionally. 
Thanks for your interest guys, I will gladly answer any questions you have and if you want to see more pics Ill take them, I have never had any pictures of my goats till now!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Oops. Didn't see the special Sideplaner picture thread. The proof is in the pictures in this case. Impressive commercial herd. Where did you get your original Savanah does? I think I caught a few pics of your Boer/Spanish buck. He's cool. Have you considered using a fullblood Savanah buck as your herd sire? If not, why not?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I am very impressed! I'd love to have a big goat operation, but I have a hard enough time trying to keep up with the handful of goats we have now! I think if we had better, open/grazing land it would make life so much easier. However, finding a small farm around here, even 10 acres is extremely high, for a very outdated home and 10 acres with or without some fencing and a barn is going to cost $200,000+ at the minimum, unless you get down near the river <uh no thanks!>. I want a bigger place soo bad though! We just have a couple of acres, mostly wooded, so we are limiting what we have and what we can do. 
The plus side is there is so much hay baled here, that there is plenty to choose from. BUT my husband the past 2 years has put off getting hay until the fall, when we get 'leftovers.' That hurts! We end up with grass mix instead of something more nutritious. What my husband doesn't understand is, sure they eat a lot of hay, but that doesn't mean it's packed with good stuff, so I have to give them more grain... We are going to buy a trailer hopefully next month, and this summer I want us to buy our own hay, so we can get good stuff vs. leftovers. I want to get alfalfa, and if the price is right a good timmothy mix or red clover, and we'll always have grass hay as well.

I am curious, and you don't have to share if you dont' want, but at the end of the year do you total up your spendings vs. $$ made? How much do you think you spend on your goats per year <regular care not adding medication/extras>, vs how much you made? I am always curious about this with big operations like yours.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

see below


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I look forward to the pictures. I enjoyed the first batch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I am a pretty small operator compared to those I know of that have 2000 Does and up to 4000. But I am on my way to be one of them, I may not have the numbers but manage a lot more intensely than those guys do. I get a lot of my Does to kid twice a year where they won't, and they have the weather to worry about when you kid that many at once.
As far as cost My hay is cheap, I figure 40 per ton and that is twice what it actually costs to bale it but you have to figure tractor and baler replacement or repairs even if you don't have any. 
My DDG bill runs 275.00 every 4-6 weeks in the winter and 8-10 weeks in the summer, I buy 3000 lbs at a time. Every animal on the place eats DDG. Right now I am feeding the Does with kids 3/4 lb phpd DDG and 1/3lb phpd 16% Purina Nobel Goat Pellets with Decox added which is a cocciciostat. 
I have filled a 100 lb creep feeder for the kids and it is 60% DDG and 40% Of the Goat pellets. 
The main herd which consists of late gestation Does and coming yearling Doelings I am feeding 3/4 lb phpd DDG 
Feeder kids get 1/2lb phpd DDG and 1/4 lb phpd Medicated Goat pellets as well.
So for today it cost me. 
$20 for Hay
$7.50 DDG
$2.40 Pellets
$2.00 Minerals
$2.00 other feed additives
$4.00 Electricity 
$2.00 Fuel
$39.90 total or $1200 for the next 30 days
I will be at this rate till weaning Then go into summer expenses.
I figure it like this, each Does is going to cost me one kid in expenses. One Kid will be my money. That may re-figure since I am not using nearly the hay this winter with the bale processor and mild winter so far. Wish it would snow or rain the dust is terrible. The kids are really getting it and all have trails on their face.
And to answer the question of why the buck I have, I like him and his kids.
I had a Savanna Buck for 2 years which is where I got the Does, mostly from Boer Cross and Spanish Cross mothers. I am looking for a Savanna Buck if you have one,to put on my Savanna Does and let Razzy go forward with his kids at least one more generation.
Savanna is already a breed, I am making my own Breed and I call them The Broke Richard Line! I am in the process of taking some more pictures and will show more of the facilities I work with. I guess we were lucky in 06 when we bought this place we paid 132k it was an old hog confinement and we still use the 3 barns. Today's land prices it would be 250k. I am finding that it is a challenge to resist selling everything, then what would I do.


----------

